# Skeeter pee



## cowboytex (Jul 8, 2010)

I just started my skeeter pee, using the recipe from the web-site(SKEETER PEE) I read that he aimed at 1.07 for a SG. I'm only coming up with 1.06. How much sugar to I need to add to get the 1.07? 
Thanks
cowboytex(newbie)


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 8, 2010)

i ended up adding about a cup more than the recipe called for to get the correct SG.


----------



## cowboytex (Jul 8, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i ended up adding about a cup more than the recipe called for to get the correct SG.



ok, I added the sixteen cups, some were heaping cups too! lol I will add one more and take a reading, I guess a little more alcohol can't hurt too much!
Thanks
cowboytex


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 8, 2010)

cowboytex said:


> I'm only coming up with 1.06. How much sugar to I need to add to get the 1.07?
> Thanks
> cowboytex(newbie)



Pull out the hydrometer. Check the s.g. at 1.060 Now spin it to the right (if you have the same one as me) and you will read the amount of sugar (1 pound 8 ounces). Now do the same with 1.070 (1 pound 12 ounces)

The difference is 4 ounces. Multiply that by the number of gallons. That's how much sugar you need to add.

Don't mix that with water and add, you will need to take a sample from your must and blend the sugar into it then add to your must.


----------



## cowboytex (Jul 9, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Pull out the hydrometer. Check the s.g. at 1.060 Now spin it to the right (if you have the same one as me) and you will read the amount of sugar (1 pound 8 ounces). Now do the same with 1.070 (1 pound 12 ounces)
> 
> The difference is 4 ounces. Multiply that by the number of gallons. That's how much sugar you need to add.
> 
> Don't mix that with water and add, you will need to take a sample from your must and blend the sugar into it then add to your must.



Sorry,I didn't see your reply last night. I made sugar water and added 1 cup of sugar and it was right on 1.07. I'm not going to read it again! lol I have 2(16oz.) bottles of must from the Plum wine in the refrig. I will add that tomorrow morning


----------



## NSwiner (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't forget to take it out and warm it up to atleast room temp before you add it .As for the sugar I just add a little at a time until I get it where I want it .


----------



## cowboytex (Jul 9, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> Don't forget to take it out and warm it up to atleast room temp before you add it .As for the sugar I just add a little at a time until I get it where I want it .



I was just thinking about asking if the slurry had to be about the same temp. as the must. Also, how much activity should I expect, I have 5 1/2 gl. in a 6 gl. container so there is only a couple of inches from the top, is this a concern? If I don't see any action in a day or 2, should I add yeast or make a starter?
Thanks
Erving


----------



## cowboytex (Jul 9, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i ended up adding about a cup more than the recipe called for to get the correct SG.



UglyBhamGuy, you were right on the money! 1 cup did it for me too!
Thanks
cowboytex


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jul 9, 2010)

Whoo-Hoo, i helped! i was finally able to give back some information i have received from here.
               

Sorry for all of that, but knowing i actually helped someone out makes me feel like  !!!!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 9, 2010)

cowboytex said:


> I was just thinking about asking if the slurry had to be about the same temp. as the must. Also, how much activity should I expect, I have 5 1/2 gl. in a 6 gl. container so there is only a couple of inches from the top, is this a concern? If I don't see any action in a day or 2, should I add yeast or make a starter?
> Thanks
> Erving



Erv,
You should be OK, but you might want to put the primary somewhere that won't be a problem if it goes crazy. Set it in the tub be safe; the bonus is that you can then tell people that you occasionally enjoy a good pee in the shower.


----------



## cowboytex (Jul 10, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Erv,
> You should be OK, but you might want to put the primary somewhere that won't be a problem if it goes crazy. Set it in the tub be safe; the bonus is that you can then tell people that you occasionally enjoy a good pee in the shower.



lol ! Thanks


----------

